# MAC - Lightful Colour - Feb 2007



## lara (Jan 26, 2007)

Please place all your Lightful Colour swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, crisp and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Lightful Colour discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread when available.


----------



## JuneH (Feb 1, 2007)

Here are the swatches for what I have got. 

From left to right:
e/s Into the Light, Dreamy V, Pigment Soft Washed, Quietly




Pigment Quietly


----------



## Risser (Feb 1, 2007)

*Pigments*
(with flash: left part, without flash: right part)




















**with flash

*Lipgelees*









**with flash

I didn't bought any e/s from Lightful Colour, ther're Lustre.


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope this helps!


----------



## geeko (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovely lily pigment vs Quietly pigment











lovely lily has more pink undertones to it. hths for those who have lovely lily and are thinking whether to get quietly or not


----------



## cacaptitsa (Feb 15, 2007)

*swatches on nc43 skintone*











with and without flash...






a close up of soft washed. a really pretty silver-grey..






close up of quietly...






swatches on nc43 (studiofix) skin tone..
soft washed, quietly, and comparisons with some other pigments.

hope that helped in any way


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm a bit late... but here are some swatches I made with what I have from the Lightful Color collection!
Hope it helps give birth to.. or kill.. some of those lemmings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For reference, I am NW15, and Light Natural MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





All photos were taken under natural sunlight, unless otherwise noted!


Pigment swatches:

With flash:






Without flash:







Natural lips:






Phosphor lipgelee on unlined lips:







Ambient lipgelee on unlined lips:







Ambient lipgelle on unlined lips:


----------



## pinksugah (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_ 

Pigment swatches:

With flash:






Without flash:






_

 
~Crystal~ , what did you use as a base??
TIA


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 27, 2007)

Nothing!! But I forgot to mention that I used them wet to get them to show better in the photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about that! Hope it helps


----------

